# Haunt Magazine



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey everyone! I have been wanting to do this for quite some time and I think I finally have the knowledge to take up the challenge...hopefully. I want to make an online haunt magazine that would be 10 or 20 pages monthly. What do you guys think? I need some ideas for a name and if anyone wants to help out let me know-I'm still in the planning stage so any suggestions are appreciated. Hopefully I can finally pull this off. Thanks,
~SuperCreep


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

That would be awesome, good luck. Sounds like alot of work.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Someone has already beat you to it, and it's a pretty good site. I'm not saying not to do it, I just wanted to let you know that there is already a haunt-oriented e-zine out there. Check it out, though. Its pretty good.
http://www.hauntoffthepress.com/


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

dang nevermind then ha ha


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Go ahead and do it, man! We all spend a strange amount of time looking for Halloween content on the web, and the web is infinite space, so we could always use new sources for information. Jason is also always looking for new submitters over at HOTP. that's another option. I wasn't trying to discourage you. If people stopped as soon as they saw that someone else had thaeir same idea, there would be one forum site, one type of computer, only one type of halloween prop, etc... The world is made for diversity.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

There is plenty of readers for Halloween content - Like we think on our website if you provide cool and useful Halloween info, readers will follow! Good luck in your efforts and let me know if I can help in some way. till then 1031 24/7 brother!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

You could always do a podcast. I hear that doesn't take much time. Plus you get free drugs and hookers in the mail.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I say do it. If you have the passion for it and it's something your interested in than go for it. As a few members already posted, we are always looking for good Halloween/Haunt related content to look at and read, the more the merrier! Check out the other online-zines and see what they offer and maybe you can come up with some different? It's really all about the content and presentation. If you make something good that people will enjoy than it won't matter that there are X amount of other online-zines already out there. Think of all the companies out there that make the same stuff, look at all the magazine out there that talk about the same topics. There is always more than one of something so if you want to do it than go for it!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Good Luck with it..... I know that Rick Whitlow and ScareShack have both done one before and they were always good reading! Like previously said, theres plenty of room on the net for more Halloween content


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

look. there is a market for it, and yup people will dig it, but unfortunatly we are a small marker niche that wont make ya rich.

however you will not find a group of people that will give ya support like haunters!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

SuperCreep31 said:


> Hey everyone! I have been wanting to do this for quite some time and I think I finally have the knowledge to take up the challenge...hopefully. I want to make an online haunt magazine that would be 10 or 20 pages monthly. What do you guys think? I need some ideas for a name and if anyone wants to help out let me know-I'm still in the planning stage so any suggestions are appreciated. Hopefully I can finally pull this off. Thanks,
> ~SuperCreep


I think there is plenty of room for you to do a magazine. I know I enjoy looking through everything I can find Halloween related. Maybe you should try to think of your first months issue as a prototype. Write it all up and see what you think. At the very least, it will be a really fun project for you to work on. This way, you can decide if it is worth the effort.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

alright guys I think what I am gonna do is do some work on a prototype as remylass suggested and Ill keep everyone posted. I'm not sure how long this is gonna take due to the fact that I am still in high school so I have lots going on but I hope to get it done in a reasonable amount of time. If anyone would like to help feel free to PM me. Thanks


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I also say go for it! There is always room for more. Competition makes us all better. Frankly I don't think there's enough variety out there. I agree it will be difficult, but nothing worth while usually is. If you don't try, you'll never know or succeed. Looking back at a lot of should of's- could of's- would of's would be tragic!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

If you love the idea, then go for it. Think about e-books for iPads and the like or something for the mobile platform. I'd love nothing more than to access a mobile-formatted halloween e-pub while on the go. Good luck!


----------

